# Sausage anyone?



## wasabi (Nov 11, 2005)

One day a redneck walked into a store. He walked up to the counter and said to the attendant may I please have a spicy redneck sausage? The attendant replied "oh are you redneck?" You know, I kind of resent that, said the man. If I had asked for an Italian sausage would you have asked me if I was Italian? No sir said the attendant. Well then why did you ask if I was a redneck? Because sir, this is a hardware store.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 11, 2005)

Good one Wasabi!!  You should send this to Jeff Foxworthy!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Good one Wasabi!!  You should send this to Jeff Foxworthy!!


Good call Licia  Forward it on to Mayberry as well


----------

